# We like the Burstner Argos 747 - All comments appreciated.



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

We've been studying the daunting selection of motorhomes for a few months now and learned quite a lot in the process.

My partner & I both work full-time and also building up a t-shirt printing and garment decorating business for when we retire  This has influenced our decision making process as we'd like to be able to take some of our equipment away with us to shows etc etc.

The Burstner Argos 747 seems to 'fit the bill' with it's very large garage and large acces to it.

I'm sure there are pros & cons to any brand/model/type of motorhome and we're trying to make a fully informed decision as it's likely to be one of the biggest investments we'll make, we want to get it right  Are there advantages or otherwise to the two rear axles?

I know the Argos is a fairly large vehicle and would therefore consider a small car to tow behind just for the added convenience. Do these motorhomes tow well? I'm not really used to diesel engines having always owned petrol driven cars however, I understand they have stacks of torque.

We both love to potter around and we're both excited at the the prospect of owning our own motorhome.

We'd love to hear any comments both good & bad. What we should look for and what to avoid. Any advice or information will be gratefully received.

We're not looking to buy new as we simply can't afford the price - circa £30,000 maybe.

Many thanks

John & Angie
[email protected]


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

WE have the 2002 version and yes it is a very nice van to drive and use. It has lots of storage but if you filled it all up you would quickly overload the van before filling the storage.

It can only tow another 750kg.

Andy


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Our daughter and family have one - as inkey-2008 says, careful you don't overload it! The garage might look big, but I suspect it won't take more then 150kg. Other than that, it is sheer luxury and well built.

Colin


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the replies and the very useful information.

The specific piece of equipment requiring the large access isn't very heavy at all - it's just a special textile printer that's rather bulky.

Towing capacity of 750Kgs - what would that equate to in a car. little fiat or smart car? I'll have to research that seperatly.

Thanks again

John


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Also If you plan to use it for business make sure it on the insurance and it will also affect the type of MOT you have.

It is use for business then you come under the ministry HGV not the class 4 PHGV type for private use.

Andy


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Ours is on a 2007 plate. The garage is 200kg and towing is 1000kg.

Steve


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

inkey-2008 said:


> Also If you plan to use it for business make sure it on the insurance and it will also affect the type of MOT you have.
> 
> It is use for business then you come under the ministry HGV not the class 4 PHGV type for private use.
> 
> Andy


Wow! That's a new one on me & I work for the police too!!!!

Thanks for the info and thanks to Steve too.

John


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi There, 
We have a 2002, 747 and love it. There is so many extras in the van and the storage space is just incredible.

The only issue for me is the bathroom which is simply too small and is the only down point on an another wise great van.

Expect to get around 20 miles to the gallon and don't worry about the length as it is very easy to drive.

The build quality is first class 

Hope this helps
Raymond


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Raymond,

Strange how the dealers tell you 28 to 30mpg round town & more on a run!

John


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Burstner*

There is another alternative Burstner.

Iveco Based with Twin Wheel Axle and RWD (Far better traction and superior towing). This model will tow up-to 3000kG's

850-2

TM


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Also double-check the front axle loading. The original 747-2 had a front end weight problem that led Burstner to fit non Fiat uprated coil springs to take the weight. This only came to light when our N/S spring failed and left the Fiat garage scratching their heads. Even with only two up there was very little payload available on the front end. The Argos looks even heavier to me with that giant luton so is worth checking.

I agree that the toilet compartment is only made for dwarfs. However this is easily overcome by converting the front toilet wall into two opening doors that meet in the middle. When opened out they turn the toilet into a large area. I did this myself quite easily and I am no expert at DIY.

Ron


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Well, after months of searching, visits to dealers, speaking to owners, checking the adverts we've finally gone and done it!

We purchased a Burstner Argos 748-2 on a 55 plate. All being well, we'll collect tomorrow (29th February). This is our first motorhome and for us, represents a big investment. I hope we've not made any mistakes, it's the hard way to learn!

I'd like to add a tow bar so we can tow our small Fiat Punto BUT, it's an automatic so I don't know whether this is possible - any comments? I'll need a tow hitch anyway and wonder what's the best hitch and where in Bridgend, S. Wales (or nearby) place to get it fitted?

I'd also like to install a heavyweight DC/AC inverter - is there a recommended brand?

I'm sure I'll be back with many more questions 

John


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

As for the charger inverter have a look at a Phoenix if you find a used one and the charging amps are to high it is easy to have them reduced, just an adjustment to the software.

Andy


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Andy, I guess I'll wait for the next show, whenever that might be!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You wont find one at the shows google it.

Andy


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

inkey-2008 said:


> You wont find one at the shows google it.
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy, I already have


----------

